# Best small 4x4?



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Just canvassing opinion - at some point in the mid term I fancy ditching the 330d for an M3, at which point I will need to install the wife into something big enough to carry the family at the weekend (but not so big that she notices and refuses to drive it).

So I'm thinking small 4x4. Anyone owned one? Comments? The natural choice is the Freelander, but they are expensive. Budget will be around Â£12-13k, would be looking for something <3 years old and <40k miles.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Rav4's seem to get good reviews.
JampoTT and Mike B both had / have one and like them.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I would say anything jap :-X honda , toyota,suzuki


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hi Carl,

I was looking at Freeloaders for Mrs C a couple of years ago.

Avoid Freelander unless LR have radically raised quality game. Â My sister had a td4 of which the engine wa undoubtedly the best bit. Â My 4 year old niece managed to completely dismantle the interior in 2 years, and butter wouldnt melt in her mouth. 

After 3 years when the MOT was due, the car had so many problems with brakes and suspension (it had of course never been off road - preferring the school run :) that the test station declared it unsafe to drive without a wedge being spent on it. Â After remonstrating with LR as the car was just out of warranty, my brother in law took the hit and changed it for an Ml270 Merc which they now struggle to school in.

They had Â a Discovery before the Freelander, and that was trouble-free compared to Freeloader, although interior was flimsy and sis thought it a bit on the large side. Â I'd say these might be a better buy than the Freeloader.

You are probably better off with the japs though - just for quality, if not styling.

I have driven a Honda CRV a few times, towing and launching boats, and Â I can confirm it is a tough and sophisticated road car with all the engineering quality and robutsness you'd expect from Honda. Â I'd have thought 12-13K would put you right in the sweetspot for a goo dealer car. Â Not brilliant looking, but OK for what it is.

RAV 4 - looked at these. Â Wins styling contest hands down although 3 door pips the 5 door for this. Â Not driven one, but I'm sure they do what it says on the tin. Â Thye don't have _that_ much room inside compared to CRV.

Or an SWB Shogun..or older nissan patrol for something more serious.

I'd have a landrover county -but they are less all purpose, more off road. 

Getting tired of the diesel already?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You could get a brand new Kia Sportage.

I'll be off now.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My burrd has a 5 door RAV4 D-4D which I have to say, I am very impressed/happy with. It is spacious enough to take five adults, pulls well, drives like a car and is very well bolted together. Economy is great at >42mpg. I would happily trade it in for another when the time comes.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Having worked on them for a good number of years, I would avoid Suzuki like the plague.

Ladder Chassis the Vitara may have, but it holds its value like a collander holds water and has appalling road manners. The new one may be better, but I doubt it.

I would look at the Lexus RX 330 though you might struglle to find one under 40,000 miles for that price.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I would look at the Lexus RX 330 though you might struglle to find one under 40,000 miles for that price.


Jactt225's wife drives one of these - might be worth an IM to him to find out what he thinks.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to all for your comments so far.

The likes of the Lexus and Disco are too large. A large boot is more important than rear seat space to us.

I'm playing a political game here. At the moment, our "fast" car is also our family car (BMW 330d sport touring). My wife potters around in a punto. The idea is to get her into a cheapish car she likes, that has enough space and quality to cart us all around on frequent trips to stay with family. The key thing though is that she must not perceive that it is a "big" car. She thinks the 3 touring is too big, but she doesn't think a freelander is. :-/

She likes the RAV-4 (although I think she means the 3 door  ) it looks like that is the one to go for.

Once she is installed in said vehicle, I am then free, FREEEEEEEE to get whatever I want.

All this is at least 7 months way, only had the BMW 5 months, but hey, no harm in giving it some thought now.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos

We had a Freelander TD4 before the current Disco TD5.

Agree with everything said here about the Freelander, engine (TD4) is the only good bit.

May be interested in buying your 330d when the time comes though Dick Lovett may have returned my call by then ! (BM cust. service are on the case.)

Gavin


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Carlos,

HI mate - firstly drop me a line if you get a chance - chris at woofdoggy dot net.

We had a couple of mitsubishi Shoguns a while back, including a Pinnin - the smallest they offer, we had the 3 door version. Realy enjoyed the car and they should be quite a bargain second hand as residuals weer not good. They do get critisised int he press for poor on road performance, I didnt think it was too bad. Equipement was good - leather and sat nav as standard and the larger 5 door I think overcomes the 3doors biggest short comming which was lack of boot space.


----------

